
Ask HN: What tech other than web dev can I learn to get completely remote work? - semi-colon
Apologies for brining in a personal situation, I am a developer from India with Crohn&#x27;s disease, things got really bad lately and I lost my job. My doctors say I need a proctocolectomy. Reading experiences of others who have undergone this surgery it would be quite difficult to hold a office job even after recovery as roads  here are really risky. Since ostomy supplies required for day to day life are not covered under insurance in India (approx 350 USD&#x2F;month) I cannot rely on freelance gigs alone.<p>My present skills are Java and Spring Boot backend development, I am learning React &amp; Google Cloud.<p>Could you please give me some advice on technologies &#x2F; programming languages &#x2F; skills other than front end dev that I can learn to increase my odds of getting completely remote work.<p>I can invest upto $1000 this year to learn new technologies &#x2F; skills and am willing to work without pay for a couple of months once I am back in the job market, to find a completely remote job &#x2F; contract.
======
6nomads
I'd recommend to check out remote job boards and see which languages are on
high demand right now. In our experience that'd be python, ruby, php.

------
planetzero
Learn PHP. I've had all PHP completely remote gigs for the last 10 years. Good
PHP developers are hard to find and many companies will pay well.

~~~
kingkongjaffa
What's a good resource for learning PHP in 2020?

------
verdverm
Kubernetes, DevOps, supporting developers.

------
a3n
Shift slightly, to technical writing.

